# Building a BUDGET HTPC



## Jeremy.D (Sep 28, 2015)

I would like to build an HTPC for my home. I need it to have a dvd player, plenty USB slots, and it must work with my Set-Top-Box(A DSTV Decoder). The decoder gives me normal RCA output. I basically want something that will clear up space in the media centre. I cant ignore the Set-Top-Box because I still watch stuff on there, mainly sport. Im not too bothered about recording video, but it would be a nice bonus. Could you guys please give me some suggestions on components and accessories for the build. Thanks in advance.:thumb:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How much do you have to spend?

Will you only be doing HTPC stuff with this PC?

What is the make and model number of the set top box.


----------



## Jeremy.D (Sep 28, 2015)

I want to watch movies and series of my external HDDs & DVDs, maybe watch something online now and then(YouTube probably) so I would need internet access. I will need a WiFi card, because I cant really run cables the way everything is set up.Not much other than that, I dont do video or photo editing, and I have another rig for gaming. Im not sure exactly of the decoder details, and I cant seem to find them online, but the decoder I have is like the one in the picture. It is set up as single-view. I hope that helps. . . .(EDIT: I think its called a DSD 1131)


----------



## Jeremy.D (Sep 28, 2015)

I want to keep it as cheap as possible.....regarding budget


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Is there a number I can go off of on setting up a PC for you to look at?


----------



## Jeremy.D (Sep 28, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Is there a number I can go off of on setting up a PC for you to look at?


If wouldn't mind going up to R5000, but I would prefer if I could keep it below R4000.(BTW, I'm South African, so we use Rands, 1 Dollar = 13.91 Rands)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Your budget is too low. At R4000 ($300) you'll use all of that in a case, CPU and motherboard. That still leaves the DVD ROM, memory, PSU, networking card and possibly a graphics card.


----------



## Jeremy.D (Sep 28, 2015)

Okay scrap that budget. Let's work with R6/7 k.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not sure where you will be buying, but this should work. The only thing more I would need to know is the adapter you'll need for the set top box. Does that only need to be connected to the PC?

ASUS Model DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS 24X DVD Burner - Bulk Black - Newegg.com

ASUS PCE-N15 Wireless Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI Express 300/300Mbps Transfer/Receive Rate 64-bit WEP, 128-bit WEP, WPA2-PSK, WPA-PSK, WPS support - Newegg.com

EVGA GeForce GT 740 Superclocked 02G-P4-2742-KR 2GB 128-Bit DDR3 PCI Express 3.0 Video Card - Newegg.com

SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

G.SKILL Ripjaws Series 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 Desktop Memory Model F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL - Newegg.com

GIGABYTE GA-Z97M-DS3H LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com

Intel Core i3-4160 Haswell Dual-Core 3.6 GHz LGA 1150 54W BX80646I34160 Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4400 - Newegg.com

SILVERSTONE Black Aluminum / Plastic Grandia GD09B ATX / SSI-CEB Media Center / HTPC Case - Newegg.com


----------



## Jeremy.D (Sep 28, 2015)

Not sure exactly what you mean by adapter, but if I understand correctly, then I k ow that you get controller cards or even external boxes that allow you to contect the decoder audio/video to the htpc, and the device acts as a remote for the set top box


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why does it have to be connected to the HTPC? Why not just use the set top box as it is?


----------



## Jeremy.D (Sep 28, 2015)

I could, but that would mean switching between inputs on the tv intself. The whole point of the htpc for me is to have one device, and one remote ( or air mouse, etc) for everything.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well the only output appears to the be a video output. I am unaware of how you would put a video output to the PC, which then outputs it again to the TV.


----------



## Jeremy.D (Sep 28, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Well the only output appears to the be a video output. I am unaware of how you would put a video output to the PC, which then outputs it again to the TV.


I'll look into that, because i know that such devices exist. Thanks for the help with the other stuff.:thumb:


----------

